# Need a new lid.



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

The buffs come in several types
Plain with minimal UV protection, UV rated ones and angler series UV rated ones

The angler series come in fish prints (tarpon, bonefish etc)
In 2014 they will have them in de yong art prints

if you use them with tight fitting sunglasses the glasses fog up when you breath
thats the only downside I've found
I have about 6 including one with a goretex windstopper fleece bottom which is great in winter
you can also twist the buffs into hats and ninjas masks etc


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > The buffs come in several types
> ...


Spring 2014
http://www.derekdeyoung.com/merchandise ... f-headwear

I have tarpon scales, bonefish scales, brown trout scales and a cool skull and cross bones one
plus a plain black one I save for my ninja mask


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Buff cap sunnies


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got a daiwa hat you can have if you want?

Got it for free as a prize, it's red and unworn.

Joel


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.wetsuitwarehouse.com.au/rip- ... medium=cpc

and in your colours Pauly: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/UFP50-Swim-H ... 1e816ec63e


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Simms wrap hat..fold away neck cover...ultra light and detachable


----------



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Grow a mullet


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

salticrak said:


> efc said:
> 
> 
> > Grow a mullet
> ...


Wear a mullet (hairstyle, fish, whatever)


----------

